# TeamSpeak 3 Server Setup Issues



## Origin Saint (Jul 10, 2016)

Hi all,

Recently wanted to give TS3 a go.  Got the server downloaded and all, and it's set up, but no one can connect.  After port forwarding, tried again, nothing.  Eventually tried a port checker and it's telling me the ports aren't open like they should be.  Is there something I'm doing wrong here?

I have the ASUS RT-AC56U router.  I'll attach some screenshots of what the port forwarding looks like for good measure.

Thanks in advance for any help.


----------



## C4C (Jul 10, 2016)

Sometimes your ISP will block certain ports that they know are popular. In your server files you should be able to change the default port, and then change it on your router.

http://forum.teamspeak.com/threads/46486-Teamspeak-3-Server-Ports

This person contacted their ISP and got it to go through.


----------



## Shlouski (Jul 10, 2016)

When you tried port checker did you have ts running?
I've noticed many times that port checking websites will see my ports as closed when the when the program I opened the port for was not running, then they would magically open when the program was running.


----------



## Origin Saint (Jul 10, 2016)

Shlouski said:


> When you tried port checker did you have ts running?


Yeah, I did.



C4C said:


> Sometimes your ISP will block certain ports that they know are popular. In your server files you should be able to change the default port, and then change it on your router.


I'll hold off on that until nothing else works.  The last thing I need is to call Time Warner Cable to talk about something technical.


----------



## Darren (Jul 10, 2016)

Origin Saint said:


> Yeah, I did.
> 
> 
> I'll hold off on that until nothing else works.  The last thing I need is to call Time Warner Cable to talk about something technical.


I'd be surprised if it was blocked by them. When you run the server, do you get a GUI with it or anything? Mine just executed and ran in the background.


----------



## Origin Saint (Jul 10, 2016)

Darren said:


> I'd be surprised if it was blocked by them. When you run the server, do you get a GUI with it or anything? Mine just executed and ran in the background.


Nope.  I'm able to connect using localhost and my password, but friends can't get in using my external IP and the password.  Port checker tells me the ports aren't open, although I have them set (shown above).


----------



## Shlouski (Jul 10, 2016)

Origin Saint said:


> Nope.  I'm able to connect using localhost and my password, but friends can't get in using my external IP and the password.  Port checker tells me the ports aren't open, although I have them set (shown above).



Maybe you have already tried, but have you deactivated all firewalls and added exceptions in windows?


----------



## Origin Saint (Jul 10, 2016)

Shlouski said:


> Maybe you have already tried, but have you deactivated all firewalls and added exceptions in windows?


Disabled router firewall and Windows firewall and also added inbound and outbound rules for the ports.  No avail.


----------



## Shlouski (Jul 10, 2016)

Origin Saint said:


> Disabled router firewall and Windows firewall and also added inbound and outbound rules for the ports.  No avail.



Are you using a modem and a router?


----------



## Origin Saint (Jul 10, 2016)

Shlouski said:


> Are you using a modem and a router?


Zoom modem, ethernet cable routed to TP-LINK 5-port switch, one output powering ethernet IN on the ASUS router, and a cable from that router to my desktop as well.


----------



## Shlouski (Jul 10, 2016)

Origin Saint said:


> Zoom modem, ethernet cable routed to TP-LINK 5-port switch, one output powering ethernet IN on the ASUS router, and a cable from that router to my desktop as well.



Have you forwarded the routers ip and ports you need in the modem?


----------



## Origin Saint (Jul 10, 2016)

Shlouski said:


> Have you forwarded the routers ip and ports you need in the modem?


I have never accessed the modems configuration page/address, so no.


----------



## Shlouski (Jul 10, 2016)

Origin Saint said:


> I have never accessed the modems configuration page/address, so no.



Then this is why its not working. Can you come on ts client? I have a server you can connect to, maybe I can help more.


----------



## beers (Jul 10, 2016)

What modem are you using?  Does your ac56u WAN IP indicate a public address or a private address?


----------



## Shlouski (Jul 10, 2016)

beers said:


> What modem are you using?  Does your ac56u WAN IP indicate a public address or a private address?



He said he was using a zoom modem


Origin Saint said:


> Zoom modem



He has: Internet - modem - switch - router

His router is being blocked by the modem because he hasn't yet opened the ports on it.


----------



## beers (Jul 10, 2016)

Shlouski said:


> His router is being blocked by the modem because he hasn't yet opened the ports on it.


A modem itself simply transcodes data between mediums.  This is done at osi layer 1 and does not handle routing, therefore there would be no ports to forward.

Some modems contain integrated router.  What type of address is presented to the downstream will tell you if the modem is natting traffic or not.


----------



## beers (Jul 10, 2016)

Origin Saint said:


> Zoom modem, ethernet cable routed to TP-LINK 5-port switch, one output powering ethernet IN on the ASUS router, and a cable from that router to my desktop as well.


Why do you have this topology?


----------



## Shlouski (Jul 10, 2016)

beers said:


> A modem itself simply transcodes data between mediums.



Yes, but the modem must have Ethernet ports on it to connect to the switch, also suggests that he needed a switch to connect more devices which would require routing and assigning of IP's, so its most likely a router as well and he will need to open the ports. I too have a modem/router going to a router and its necessary to open the ports on both.



beers said:


> Why do you have this topology?



I thought the same thing, why have some computers on one network and others on another when you could have all the computers on one DHCP Server, makes networking easier.


----------



## johnb35 (Jul 10, 2016)

Switch should be after the router not before unless the zoom modem is also a router.  This is why it's easier when you have a separate modem and router.  Not modem/router and a second router.  Beers should be able to get you going though.


----------



## Origin Saint (Jul 10, 2016)

Bear with me here guys, the one thing in computers I am relatively inept with, is networking.  Something I need to work on.  I haven't learned, studied, or used much of anything beyond simply getting internet to work and basic router configuration stuff.  Minor port forwarding for minecraft servers is probably the most advanced thing I've done.



beers said:


> Does your ac56u WAN IP indicate a public address or a private address?


On my routers main page, it shows a WAN IP address, which I have not noticed, nor used for anything.  IPCONFIG results in a IPV4 of: 192.168.2.116.  IPCHICKEN results in: 184.54.148.206.
Also, in WAN settings, the WAN IP is set to automatic.  Here's some snips:












beers said:


> Some modems contain integrated router.


This Zoom modem does indeed have wireless routing capabilities as well.  Not sure if that changes anything.  The webpage configurator includes a section for port forwarding similar to the router I'm directly connected to.



beers said:


> Why do you have this topology?


Time Warner Cable from the telephone pole to the house, plugged into a Zoom modem/router combo we own.  Then an ethernet cable is strung out of the house (outside) into a detached Mother-In-Law suite style living quarters, which gets plugged into a TP-LINK 5-port switch.  From the TP-LINK switch, there is a old Netgear router plugged in for my S/O's ex-stepfather to use when he's nearby, as well as a cable running down and powering the internet port of the ASUS router.  The ASUS router is then directly connected to my Xbox 360, Blu-Ray Player, Roku 3, and desktop (as well as a USB 3.0 external hard drive and a USB 2.0 to a printer).

While the topology is a little weird, it works fine for everything else I've needed to do in the year I've been here, never had an issue with it.



Shlouski said:


> I thought the same thing, why have some computers on one network and others on another when you could have all the computers on one DHCP Server, makes networking easier.


There is basically only one *computer* on my network ever: mine.  The Zoom modem/router in the house provides Wi-Fi for phones and one laptop occasionally + a Roku.  The router out here is directly connected to the things above, as well as powering 2 phones, a Xbox One, Wii U, Xbox 360 and occasionally a laptop.  I don't understand DHCP, how to set it up, what it would take to do so (hardware, software, etc...), or why that would even be beneficial.


----------



## Shlouski (Jul 10, 2016)

Ok what the asus router thinks is the WAN IP is most likely the IP assigned to the router by the modem, this is the IP you should forward the ports to in the modem.


----------



## Origin Saint (Jul 10, 2016)

Shlouski said:


> Ok what the asus router thinks is the WAN IP is most likely the IP assigned to the router by the modem, this is the IP you should forward the ports to in the modem.



So what goes where here?  The WAN IP on the ASUS would be the external IP?  What about internal?





Thanks for the help guys.


----------



## Shlouski (Jul 10, 2016)

Ok try this:
External ip: leave blank
External start port: port you need
External end port: same port
Local ip: 192.168.0.12
Local start port: port you need
Local end port: same port again
protocol: the one you need for this individual port
Description: just any name you want
Enabled: On

The port number should be the same^^

Then apply
Do this for each port you need


----------



## Shlouski (Jul 10, 2016)

e.g:

External ip: leave blank
External start port: 9987
External end port: 9987
Local ip: 192.168.0.12
Local start port: 9987
Local end port: 9987
protocol: the one you need for this individual port
Description: just any name you want
Enabled: On


----------



## Origin Saint (Jul 10, 2016)

Shlouski said:


> e.g:
> 
> External ip: leave blank
> External start port: 9987
> ...








Now looks like this.  I'll try having a friend join the server using the IPCHICKEN IP + password and update the thread.


----------



## Shlouski (Jul 10, 2016)

Origin Saint said:


> Now looks like this.  I'll try having a friend join the server using the IPCHICKEN IP + password and update the thread.



If you wanted I could try if you gave me the details of the server?


----------



## Origin Saint (Jul 10, 2016)

Shlouski said:


> If you wanted I could try if you gave me the details of the server?


Hallelujah, it works now.

Thanks for help all   I learned something new today.


----------



## Shlouski (Jul 10, 2016)

Origin Saint said:


> Hallelujah, it works now.
> 
> Thanks for help all   I learned something new today.



Congrats dude


----------



## johnb35 (Jul 10, 2016)

Good job @Shlouski


----------



## Shlouski (Jul 10, 2016)

johnb35 said:


> Good job @Shlouski



God knows how many hours and late nights I spent trying to set up networks, files servers and gaming servers, glad I could save him some time


----------



## Darren (Jul 10, 2016)

Origin Saint said:


> Hallelujah, it works now.
> 
> Thanks for help all   I learned something new today.


You are literally me. I had the exact same problem when I first did TS and only fixed it by derping around in my router settings for a while. What you said about networking being your weak spot is the same boat for me.


----------

